# LAN-Switch mit PCI-Anschluss



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (19. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Ich suche einen Switch zum Einbau in den PC, Anschluss über PCI.

Gibts sowas (noch)?

Alle Produkte, die ich gefunden hab, sind nicht mehr verfügbar.
Von Intel hab ich eins gefunden, aber 500 Eier is mir dann doch zu viel.


----------



## rabe08 (19. Juni 2010)

hier eine D-Link DiTaQ Computer - Official Website - Powering Technology - D-Link DFE-580TX 4x 100Base-TX PCI D-Link DFE-580TX 4x 100Base-TX PCI 57009 . mE ist das Ding EOL, also erst nachfragen ob lieferbar und dann bestellenb. 

UND: ich habe keine Ahnung, für welches OS Treiber verfügbar sind, also auch erst nachschauen.


----------



## Dragonix (19. Juni 2010)

Das ist kein Switch sondern ne stinknormale Netzwerkkarte mit mehreren Ports.
Das günstigste was ich dazu gefunden hab: Level One FNC-0600TXM, 5x 100Base-TX, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (100 mbit/s aber nur)
KP ob die was taugt, aber wenn ansonsten nix gegen die spricht: Für den Preis kann man ja eigentlich nix kaputt machen..


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (20. Juni 2010)

Is das dann das gleiche wie ein Switch?
Geht wahrscheinlich auch nur, wenn der pc an ist, oder?


----------



## riedochs (21. Juni 2010)

-=Hur-I-caN=- schrieb:


> Is das dann das gleiche wie ein Switch?


nein


> Geht wahrscheinlich auch nur, wenn der pc an ist, oder?


jep


----------

